# 7/31/12 Fishing Quepos Costa Rica



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I finally have something to report after being landlocked for a while. I went to Quepos Costa Rica with my girlfriend to have some nice days and to start exploring central america.
I booked an 8 hour split trolling trip with John of Queposfishadventure.com. I found him on thehulltruth and everything worked out great.
I was by myself so I wanted to split the trip and John even found a party that wanted to go on the same day. 
We were supposed to show up at 7am but unfortunately the other party didn't show up. We waited for 45 min and I expected the worst but John offered to take my out even with only the half charter cost!!!:thumbsup: That was an offer
John's boat the Stress reeliever is a nice 32' Ocean master and he is using nice tackle with Shimano and Penn stuff. 
On the way out we got hit by a bad squall for a while but seas laid down afterwards. We trolled for a couple of hours but the ocean just looked like a desert. Didnt see anything untill about noon when John spotted birds on the radar. We headed that way and saw how another boat that also worked the area hooked a sailfish. There were birds and dolphins everwhere but they were only chasing flying fish. Unfortunately no schools of bait. We got a hit on the rigger ballyhoo but missed it. After about 10 min we had a solid hook up on a nice sailfish and I fought the fish for about 5min untill we had him boatside. He did some great jumps and Mike the deckhand did a great job unhooking and releasing the fish. It was an approx. 100lbs sailfish. First or me:thumbup:
Now after catching the first fish, i was happy and pretty relaxed. I had a bad record of loosing billfish so that one was important for me
We missed another 4 sailfish and hooked into another that broke off boatside. This one was about 80 pound.
On the way back we found a floating tree but all I could catch jigging around it were small jacks and hardtail.
We were back at 4pm and I was done for the rest of the day
It was a great day with great guys! If you are in the area check out www.queposfishadventure.com:thumbsup:

Ferdi


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad you had a great time, if you are ever in the area again, let me know and I'd love to get you on some more big fish!


----------

